# in the US, get 30% Off on Marineland Double-Bright LED Fixtures



## Birdman (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anyone used the Marineland Double-Bright LED Fixtures 36" ?
Is it any good for a planted tank?
I'm thinking about get one for my 65 gallon planted tank.

In Canada at Big Al's online, it's $229.99.
There's a special at Petstore.com in the US. It's free shipping and no taxes.
Therefore, you can get it for approximately $130 if you're going to the
US to visit a relative. See below...

For This Month Only! Get 30% Off on Marineland Double-Bright LED Fixtures

Use Coupon Code: DOUBLEBRITE at checkout (Promo Valid From 03/01/10 - 03/31/10)

Marineland LED Double Bright Lighting System

http://www.petstore.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?idproduct=AS32990&idCartRow=19057029&isKit=0&child=AS32992


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Very pretty viewing light, not strong enough for plants...


----------

